# Lecteur RSS



## Senly (30 Août 2008)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais savoir qu'elle est le meilleur lecteur de flux RSS pour mac gratuit de préférence
Merci de donner votre avis


----------



## zebulon35 (31 Août 2008)

après avoir utilisé safari, google reader, vienna, j'ai choisi netnewswire surtout depuis les dernières évolutions

je réponds à ton message avec netnewswire


----------



## Senly (31 Août 2008)

Merci de ta réponse... je viens de tester Vienna et Netnewswire, mon choix est définitif : Netnewswire...

P.S. le lien de téléchargement pour les intéressé: http://www.newsgator.com/Individuals/NetNewsWire/Default.aspx

Bonne journée


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2008)

Y'a également NewsFire, si toutefois Netnewswire ne te satisfaisait pas totalement.


----------



## Senly (31 Août 2008)

Je le trouve en effet sympa mais je préfère Netnewswire car il propose un système de synchronisation avec leurs serveurs

En tout cas merci a vous !!


Dis moi, les flux RSS, c'est pas un truc sur internet, ça ? :mouais: Non, je dis ça, parce qu'ici, c'est le forum "Applications" 

Bon, on déménage !


----------



## pht (10 Septembre 2008)

je viens de voir Times _*ICI*_, que je ne connais pas et que je vais essayer ; comme toi je recherche un lecteur sympathique

cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2008)

times est un gerant de rss comme les autres  , c'est essentiellement la presentation qui est differente des autres

( perso ; pour moi, cette presentation "page de journal" est un inconvenient , chacun ses gouts)


----------



## schwebb (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

En plus du lecteur RSS de Safari, j'utilise Google Reader, qui me convient bien.


----------



## claud (13 Septembre 2008)

zebulon35 a dit:


> après avoir utilisé safari, google reader, vienna, j'ai choisi netnewswire surtout depuis les dernières évolutions
> 
> je réponds à ton message avec netnewswire



Merci mille fois,Zebulon,de m'avoir fait connaître netnewswire;il est TTB!

Comment vivrait-on sans macgé...


----------



## claud (15 Septembre 2008)

zebulon35 a dit:


> après avoir utilisé safari, google reader, vienna, j'ai choisi netnewswire surtout depuis les dernières évolutions
> 
> je réponds à ton message avec netnewswire



J'ai passé pas mal de temps ce week-end avec NetNewsWire: il est exceptionnel.


----------



## kisco (15 Septembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En plus du lecteur RSS de Safari, j'utilise Google Reader, qui me convient bien.


Pareil, Google Reader, pour la "synchronisation" automatique puisque je lis les news un peu partout


----------



## freepda (3 Mai 2009)

Existe-t-il un logiciel, ou plutot un frontend à google reader, permettant de telecharger et de synchroniser ces flux ?


----------



## Gone (3 Mai 2009)

Comme l'à dit claud, sans hésitation, netnewsfire


----------



## freepda (3 Mai 2009)

Je ne trouve pas netnewsfire ........ et netnewswire si c'est celui dont tu parles ne se synchronise pas avec google reader. 

Non ?


----------



## Gone (3 Mai 2009)

Pardon ici : http://www.newsgator.com/INDIVIDUALS/NETNEWSWIRE/


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2009)

NNW importe des abonnements
il te suffit d'exporter ceux de googlereader ( dans gestion des abonnements /export)

la suite dans l'aide NNW 
( si vraiment besoin car c'est un jeu d'enfant)


----------



## Achilles (5 Juin 2009)

Il y a aussi Sage, l'extension rss intégrée dans firefox. Le module apparait dans une barre latérale, comme les historiques. On peut visonner les articles à l'intérieur du lecteur sans aller sur les liens. C'est rapide. Si la css ne vous plait pas vous pouvez même importer la votre pour personnaliser la mise en page et le confort de lecture. 
Moi j'aime bien, ça m'évite d'ouvrir une autre usine à gaz en parrallèle.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Senly a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse... je viens de tester Vienna et Netnewswire, mon choix est définitif : Netnewswire...



Dommage qu'il soit payant....


----------



## theangeloflove (14 Janvier 2010)

J'ai testé Vienna, Netnewswire et news fire.... ET je reste sur Vienna.... C'est en effet le seul qui permette de supprimer les articles une fois qu'ils sont lu.....

Ou alors, pour les autres j'ai pas trouvé la commande pour le faire


----------



## schwebb (14 Janvier 2010)

Bé moi, finalement, après avoir testé NetNewsWire, GoogleReader et Vienna, je suis revenu à Safari. Simple, sobre, pour moi ça suffit amplement.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Janvier 2010)

theangeloflove a dit:


> J'ai testé Vienna, Netnewswire et news fire.... ET je reste sur Vienna.... C'est en effet le seul qui permette de supprimer les articles une fois qu'ils sont lu.....
> 
> Ou alors, pour les autres j'ai pas trouvé la commande pour le faire



Pour ma part, Vienna est *Le* meilleur lecteur RSS.

En passant, avant hier, il y a eu une mise à jour.
Vienna est numéroté _Version 2.4.0.2401_.


----------



## claud (15 Janvier 2010)

Le grand avantage que je trouve à NetNewsWire est de pouvoir faire tout (absolument tout) avec le clavier (la souris étant une perte de temps à mes yeux). Avec un navigateur comme Firefox ou Safari lire les RRS m'est une corvée (cependant lire les titres des RSS avec Firefox est assez agréable à condition de n'en lire aucun ...).


----------



## colbo (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Vienna, que j'adorais, ne fonctionne plus sur 10.4 

Quelqu'un pourrais me recommander un lecteur semblable en freeware qui fonctionne sur 10.4?

Merci !!!!!

Colbo


----------



## macsime (22 Juin 2011)

moi j'ai netnewswire depuis que reeder est payant. vous pensez que je ferai mieux d'acheter reeder ?


----------



## Beta-55 (28 Septembre 2011)

J'utilise Netnewswire V3.2.15 sous OSx Lion et je le trouve très adapté, néanmoins:

Il ne m'affiche que 10 articles visionnables sur la plupart de mes abonnements RSS (ex: debutersurmac, avosmac, etc...) ??

....Très handicapant...

Est-ce une limitation de netnewswire ou bien une limitation liée aux sites qui fournissent les RSS eux-mêmes ??  ??


----------

